
Covid-19 Vaccines with ‘Minor Side Effects’ Could Still Be Pretty Bad - onetimemanytime
https://www.wired.com/story/covid-19-vaccines-with-minor-side-effects-could-still-be-pretty-bad/
======
raxxorrax
I am not an anti-vaxxer at all but I would have my doubts too. I think we
won't get a vaccine before the end of 2021 for that matter. I would see how
much of a threat Covid-19 is at that time and would take a vaccine depending
on that.

~~~
onetimemanytime
Same here. Let those at higher risk pool take it. Might cause problems 5 years
from now but then Covid will probably kill them if they catch it so it makes
sense for them.

A rushed vaccine is not for all though, might even ruin the human race if
billions take it and 12 years later we learn of x and y problems.

